
Want To Be Rich? Be Lucky, Know The Right People - KeepTalking
http://www.npr.org/2012/10/29/163871132/want-to-be-rich-be-lucky-know-right-people
======
KeepTalking
This is the next part in the series. It is very interesting to listen to what
people attribute to their success.

[http://www.npr.org/2012/10/30/163895118/paid-in-america-
the-...](http://www.npr.org/2012/10/30/163895118/paid-in-america-the-road-to-
the-middle)

